# Looking for 55 Gal sump designs



## carboncopy (Sep 22, 2009)

I am looking to DIY a 55 gal sump for a 120 I am putting together. Having problems finding good designs / plans. I know there was a great write up I read a year or so ago, but I can't find much lately..

I think I want one with a larger area to play with some plants as well, but assume this would be adaptable into most other designs.

If you have any links to good design plans, can you post it?

Thanks,

cc

Edit: Will a sump be sufficient for all mechanical filtration? I would like to avoid anything else on the main tank like an HOB..


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

I can answer that a 55g sump can be your only filter if you wanted it to be. I'm afraid I can't find that write up you speak of but I would like to see it as well. I'm about to set one up myself


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

heres a 40g design im currently using.
it has a 20g grow out side. 
you modify it to fit your requirements. im using a lock & lock container as my drip 
plate and its water tight. i also put it at the top of the frame.

its pretty much a basic freshwater wet/dry with ref/grow out side. 
i grow my mpimbwe **** in there w/ no issues btw.










heres one w/ inlet on the left. dont use the drain as the return line to the grow out side. 
always use the clean water from the pump chamber like pic 1 and 3.









heres anothere with ATO side on the right.









these should give an idea of what can work for you.

heres a link to somebody using inlet on the left and his is removeable and looks very professional.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=215750


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

heres a basic one running on my 75g.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance but what does the acronym ATO stand for?


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Nevermind.. Auto top off.. Got it...


----------



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

Auto Top Off


----------

